# Tools Anonymous



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*Finally using a circular saw*

It rained all weekend, keeping me from using my new planer, but I did manage to use my tools.
I wanted to build a wine rack out of PVC for our basement. (the base is WOOD, I swear) so I did use my SCMS and finally broke down and used a circular saw on a piece of plywood.

I think the issue I have with the circular saw is the weight. I took that into consideration when buying it, but it still feels awkward in my hands, particularly at the end of the cut.

Here's my first attempt at embedding a picture here, as I won't post this as a project. The lighting is off, but the 4" pipes will fit wine bottles, the smaller ones are strictly to add an 'artsy' element.

Oh yes, and I did use my Sonicrafter to sand down the edges of the PVC. I have no buyers remorse about getting that tool a few years ago - it's very handy and gets used often.

http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s469/Gullyabb/IMG_0606_zpsad8ab6a2.jpg

Better picture:
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s469/Gullyabb/IMG_0616_zps303121a9.jpg


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Finally using a circular saw*
> 
> It rained all weekend, keeping me from using my new planer, but I did manage to use my tools.
> I wanted to build a wine rack out of PVC for our basement. (the base is WOOD, I swear) so I did use my SCMS and finally broke down and used a circular saw on a piece of plywood.
> ...


Do the pipes say in place when you remove a bottle? It certainly looks cool.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Finally using a circular saw*
> 
> It rained all weekend, keeping me from using my new planer, but I did manage to use my tools.
> I wanted to build a wine rack out of PVC for our basement. (the base is WOOD, I swear) so I did use my SCMS and finally broke down and used a circular saw on a piece of plywood.
> ...


Yup, I arranged the pipes initially without glue. I arranged them until I was happy with it, and then took a picture.
Using the picture as a guide, I reassembled it, using crazy glue between the pipes. 
I had seen something like this on pinterest.


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Finally using a circular saw*
> 
> It rained all weekend, keeping me from using my new planer, but I did manage to use my tools.
> I wanted to build a wine rack out of PVC for our basement. (the base is WOOD, I swear) so I did use my SCMS and finally broke down and used a circular saw on a piece of plywood.
> ...


I used to be afraid of using a circular saw, probably because the first one I used was a very old (like pre-1950s) model that had no brake. It kicked back on me rather forcefully, and I saw my femoral artery spraying blood everywhere in my imagination. I didn't use one until some years later. Thankfully it was a new Skilsaw with a blade brake, and I had someone to teach me to use it the proper way.

I find that if it's awkward to hold, the easiest way to get comfortable with it is to properly brace and support the piece you're cutting so that you can use two hands on the saw without having to hold the workpiece. The cut is much easier to control, and as you get more comfortable with the saw, you can start trying one-handed cuts.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Finally using a circular saw*
> 
> It rained all weekend, keeping me from using my new planer, but I did manage to use my tools.
> I wanted to build a wine rack out of PVC for our basement. (the base is WOOD, I swear) so I did use my SCMS and finally broke down and used a circular saw on a piece of plywood.
> ...


yup, femoral artery bleed would certainly ruin your day…

thanks for the tip. The plywood I cut was already down to 2×3' and I clamped it, but I found I still wanted to put one hand on the workpiece. (well away from the saw of course)


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Finally using a circular saw*
> 
> It rained all weekend, keeping me from using my new planer, but I did manage to use my tools.
> I wanted to build a wine rack out of PVC for our basement. (the base is WOOD, I swear) so I did use my SCMS and finally broke down and used a circular saw on a piece of plywood.
> ...


Cutting larger sheets of plywood can be tricky. In additon to clamping the plywood, did you support the cut off piece? This prevents the cut off from breaking off at the end of the cut and should make you feel safer. Another possibility is a smaller circular saw (~4 1/2" dia. blade). I believe Delta still makes a model (Norm often used one on his show). There are also battery powered 4 1/2 circular saws. 
Sounds like you are pleased with your Sonicrafter. I purchased one a couple years ago only because the Fein model was too expensive ($400). The sonicrafter is OK but the Fein has a few features that make it superior and now the price is about $200 (on clearance at the my local HomeDepot).


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Finally using a circular saw*
> 
> It rained all weekend, keeping me from using my new planer, but I did manage to use my tools.
> I wanted to build a wine rack out of PVC for our basement. (the base is WOOD, I swear) so I did use my SCMS and finally broke down and used a circular saw on a piece of plywood.
> ...


Looks Great


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Finally using a circular saw*
> 
> It rained all weekend, keeping me from using my new planer, but I did manage to use my tools.
> I wanted to build a wine rack out of PVC for our basement. (the base is WOOD, I swear) so I did use my SCMS and finally broke down and used a circular saw on a piece of plywood.
> ...


Sandra,

I mentioned either making or buyingclamp on rail guides/ Or making a circular saw rail guide with tempered masonite. Does the illness get in the way of managing tools?

1. snap a line, or use a pencil and staight edge.
2.line up the blade on the waste side of the cut. 
3. Set depth of blade only deep enough for teeth to ome through the board
4. hold saw with the grip to feel comfortable with the wieght
5. use the grip(knob) as a counter blance.
6. When cutting don't hurry keep checking the line
7. You can stop thesaw at any time in the cut, just back off the cut when starting it again and wait til full rpm's
8. walk slowly through the cut
9. Stop the cut when blade finishes cutting through
10. practice on scrap wooh..LOL!

Best of luck in mastering your fears and the tool.

I have similar angst about my new lathe


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Finally using a circular saw*
> 
> It rained all weekend, keeping me from using my new planer, but I did manage to use my tools.
> I wanted to build a wine rack out of PVC for our basement. (the base is WOOD, I swear) so I did use my SCMS and finally broke down and used a circular saw on a piece of plywood.
> ...


New lathe. Exciting. When I was in middle school I was part of the first group of girls exposed to shop class. I turned a lamp and remember really enjoying it. Maybe that's when the seed was planted.

Thanks for the tips. I think one of the issues with the circular saw is that I'm very comfortable with the jigsaw, and the circular saw just seems more unwieldy. In the middle of the cut with the circular saw, I wanted to back up to reposition like I do with the jigsaw. I had a quick moment of panic when I realized that I should let the blade come to rest first. I did have the blade set properly though - I tend to read as much as I can before trying a new tool.

There are two issues with the illness that affect my ability to manage the tools, but you could say that both are positives as far as safety. The first is fatigue. While it's frustrating to have to back away from a project, I'm quite partial to my digits so when I get hit in the afternoons with fatigue I won't touch any of my power tools.
The other is some issues with proprioception. I've been cooking my whole life, and last year I started burning myself regularly. And then I noticed that I couldn't find a bolt on the back of a cabinet I was assembling without finding the edge with my hand and sliding it across. And now, if my eyes are closed, I can't tell the position of my hands or feet without relying on other senses. Sooooooo in the kitchen I've adapted quite well by paying closer attention to where my hands are, and I've done the same thing in the garage - no distractions, and keep my eyes on my hands and the tool.

Stuff we're all supposed to anyway, right?

Happy Monday


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Finally using a circular saw*
> 
> It rained all weekend, keeping me from using my new planer, but I did manage to use my tools.
> I wanted to build a wine rack out of PVC for our basement. (the base is WOOD, I swear) so I did use my SCMS and finally broke down and used a circular saw on a piece of plywood.
> ...


Have you considered only working with hand tools? Dsve bardin ie. SuperDave does blogs in that area.

Use Charles Neil's rule. "Measure three times and sneak up on it!" LOL! Works better than my Grandfather's saying "I cut it off twices and it was still too short."


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Finally using a circular saw*
> 
> It rained all weekend, keeping me from using my new planer, but I did manage to use my tools.
> I wanted to build a wine rack out of PVC for our basement. (the base is WOOD, I swear) so I did use my SCMS and finally broke down and used a circular saw on a piece of plywood.
> ...


2 suggestions for the circular saw: I always use some type of straight edge/guide clamped to the workpiece and second , those thin kerf blades (mine are DeWalt) cut SO much easier so you never feel like you are forcing the saw through the wood. You would laugh at my little black plastic antique Black and Decker circular saw but it goes through 3/4" ply like a knife through butter with those blades (and they are cheap).


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*The planer, boss - the planer!*

And finally I used the planer…

The guys renovating our basement thought birch would stain nicely to match the new laminate flooring. The plan was to make a ledge/rail at the bottom of the half wall and a long ledge (110") where the wall juts out. I thought it would be a good project for me so I took it on.

I found birch and maple on kijiji and came home with a van load of rough lumber. Which lead to me building lumber racks. Funny how these things snowball.

Then of course I needed a planer. Did some reading, decided on the Ridgid 13" portable planer. (portable is open to interpretation obviously) The planer got good reviews, but one of the complaints was that there were too many plastic parts. I thought this would be good for me and meant a somewhat lighter planer than the Dewalt.

After reading the instructions a few times and watching really cheesy how-to videos, I took the planer out of the box. I set it up outside on my Durabench which is rated for 500 lbs. It fit nicely on it, and felt very sturdy. The planer itself required no set up other than attaching the dust hood, taking out the packing material and checking it for level.

I hooked up my shopvac to the dust hood and I was off to the races. I treated my first piece of lumber as a test piece and assumed that anything put in the planer could act as a lethal projectile and made sure I was never in the line of fire. I started doing shallow cuts with a goofy grin on my face. Then the planer and the shopvac died. 
With the lumber halfway through. Double crap.

I unplugged everything and thought about how in heck I was going to get the lumber out. I'm ashamed to say I even got out the owner's manual and flipped to "troubleshooting" before I realized that I just had to turn the handle to raise the cutter blades. Duh.

Then to the basement to reset the breaker. Turned on my shop vac and it was making a sickly noise.
Triple crap. My brand new shop vac ruined. Unless…. And yes the thing was jammed full. I knew the planer would produce a lot of chips, but hadn't expected it to fill the shop vac that quickly. Emptied it out and problem solved. Since I was outside I decided to lift the dust hood and let the shavings fly.

If I wasn't hooked on wood before, I certainly am now after watching the grain show up from the rough piece of lumber. I got the short piece of birch done for the half wall ledge and then routed out the bottom so that it would sit over the drywall.

For the longer piece, I put my miter saw a few feet away, and set the rollers on that stand to the same height as the planer. As the 11 ft piece came through the planer, it hit the rollers on the miter saw. It gave me lots of time to get over to the other side and support the piece as it finished going trough. No sniping, nothing.

Mission accomplished. Here's a picture of the the planer before getting started and the two ledges.

Oh yeah, after using my Bosch Colt palm router on the underside of the short ledge it would have been nice to have a chisel to clean out the corners. I don't own any chisels. Yet.

http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s469/Gullyabb/IMG_0618_zpsbfc1afe0.jpg
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s469/Gullyabb/IMG_0620_zps06fe1014.jpg
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s469/Gullyabb/IMG_0621_zpsca587df1.jpg
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s469/Gullyabb/IMG_0623_zps1700eb00.jpg


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *The planer, boss - the planer!*
> 
> And finally I used the planer…
> 
> ...






































to show your pictures
i just dragged all your http stuff down
and put an exclamation point tight to both ends of it
(each one separate)
presto !
(that's how to show them)

very nice work results
glad you are having fun

tip
clamp the planer down
the vibration will make it wander on the stand
or outboard weight (which keeps increasing)
can make it tip

hate to see you lose a brand new tool


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *The planer, boss - the planer!*
> 
> And finally I used the planer…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip - I wasn't sure how to show the pics. Good point on the clamps. I was figuring it was sturdy enough but hadn't taken the vibrations into account.

S


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *The planer, boss - the planer!*
> 
> And finally I used the planer…
> 
> ...


Chisels? Joinery? a whole new area. Buy the best.

sounds like you are learning.

been helping my friend install new windows.

Later


----------



## FeralVermonter (Jan 1, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *The planer, boss - the planer!*
> 
> And finally I used the planer…
> 
> ...


Oh, man… I gotta get a planer…


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*The miter saw that started it all*

Every time I set up my miter saw, I chuckle to myself about how I ended up with the saw. Yes I do chuckle to myself aloud sometimes. That doesn't seem to bother folks as much as talking out loud. Thought I'd share.

About three years ago, I was in Home Depot (quelle surprise!) with one of my girly friends who ran into her friend and the two women started talking about beading, leaving me to talk to the husband. We were standing near the power tools, so I struck up a conversation with him about how I'd love to own a miter saw, but didn't know what I would do with one.

He launched into a conversation about being a contractor and having just bought a 12 inch saw, and not needing his 10 inch one. (biting my tongue to stifle an inappropriate comment…) I then got to hear about the Ridgid stand his saw was on. At the time, I had no idea that Ridgid was a brand name. Again, biting my tongue.
I asked him how much he'd sell the stand and saw for, and he offhandedly answered "oh I don't know, $200".

His wife beckoned, and off he went. For the record, I am definitely NOT and have never been the eyelash-batting type. Which is probably why his wife had no problem giving me his cell phone number the next day.

When he answered the phone, he sputtered a bit when he figured out who I was. 
I asked him if he was serious about selling the saw, or if he was just blowing smoke.
He answered that he was at a job site and I probably wouldn't know where it was.
I said 'try me'. He told me the address and I showed up 15 minutes later with $200 in my pocket.

When I pulled into the yard, the saw was being used. His buddies were quite amused when he folded down the stand and loaded my new saw into the back of my minivan.

"Do you even know how to use this thing?" he asked me.
"I'm sure I'll figure it out." I replied.

And that, folks, is how I got my first power tool. Being the practical, responsible type, I called a carpenter friend to check out the saw to make sure it was safe and ask him if I got ripped off or not. 
Here's the picture, you be the judge 










Sandra


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *The miter saw that started it all*
> 
> Every time I set up my miter saw, I chuckle to myself about how I ended up with the saw. Yes I do chuckle to myself aloud sometimes. That doesn't seem to bother folks as much as talking out loud. Thought I'd share.
> 
> ...


*dats my saw !*

i had one identical 
stolen from a jobsite

the contractor quit
and moved to canada
shortly thereafter lol

great beginnings sandra

i'd say you got a great deal


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *The miter saw that started it all*
> 
> Every time I set up my miter saw, I chuckle to myself about how I ended up with the saw. Yes I do chuckle to myself aloud sometimes. That doesn't seem to bother folks as much as talking out loud. Thought I'd share.
> 
> ...


Yep; thats a good deal if it cuts good. Does it cut good?


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *The miter saw that started it all*
> 
> Every time I set up my miter saw, I chuckle to myself about how I ended up with the saw. Yes I do chuckle to myself aloud sometimes. That doesn't seem to bother folks as much as talking out loud. Thought I'd share.
> 
> ...


Best cutting miter saw I've ever had!! Of course it's the only one I've ever had.
I haven't had any problems with it at all, but just this week bought an 80tooth blade for fine crosscuts and am anxious to try it out.


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *The miter saw that started it all*
> 
> Every time I set up my miter saw, I chuckle to myself about how I ended up with the saw. Yes I do chuckle to myself aloud sometimes. That doesn't seem to bother folks as much as talking out loud. Thought I'd share.
> 
> ...


Nice setup! Makita makes great tools and I'd bet the stand alone sells for $200 new.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*Bandsaw anticipation*

After reading, reading, and more reading, I broke down and ordered a bandsaw from BusyBee (BAND SAW 14IN. DELUXE CRAFTEX CX SERIES CSA) . With it being so close to Christmas, I'm feeling a wee bit guilty having spent that much money on myself, and as a result I haven't broke the news to hubby quite yet. He's a wise man, and will probably say nothing about it anyhow, but it's the LOOK I sometimes get. The 'what did she buy now?' look.

Truth be told, we'd likely be in the poor house if it weren't for my husband. I'm a bit too far on the 'you can't take it with you' side and he's a bit too far on the 'stuff it under the mattress side'. With some sighing on both sides of the argument, we manage to meet in the middle.

So tonight, I'm settled in with Taunton's Complete Illustrated Guide to Bandsaws. I'm not sure when the saw will be delivered, but I'm really looking forward to assembling it and putting it to work.

Growing up, we never went without, but there were no extras. As a young adult on my own, I struggled financially for several years before starting a career. In other words, I've never felt entitled to the life I now have, nor have I ever forgotten how lucky I am and how hard my husband and I worked to get here.

So for Christmas, the house will be full of family, food and laughter. And on top of that, MAMA'S GETTIN' A NEW TOOL!!

Merry Christmas


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Bandsaw anticipation*
> 
> After reading, reading, and more reading, I broke down and ordered a bandsaw from BusyBee (BAND SAW 14IN. DELUXE CRAFTEX CX SERIES CSA) . With it being so close to Christmas, I'm feeling a wee bit guilty having spent that much money on myself, and as a result I haven't broke the news to hubby quite yet. He's a wise man, and will probably say nothing about it anyhow, but it's the LOOK I sometimes get. The 'what did she buy now?' look.
> 
> ...


Sandre,

Does he read? Make him a bookcase. Does he watch tv? make him a holder for his remotes. sports magazines, a mag rack for the bathroom. A jewelry case for all the jew…naw you spent it! LOL. Time to start making sawdust vs. making a shop. I know. Still making that shop, but doing carpentry to keep the 140 year old house goin!..

O Merito Gosaimus! ( Japanse)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Bandsaw anticipation*
> 
> After reading, reading, and more reading, I broke down and ordered a bandsaw from BusyBee (BAND SAW 14IN. DELUXE CRAFTEX CX SERIES CSA) . With it being so close to Christmas, I'm feeling a wee bit guilty having spent that much money on myself, and as a result I haven't broke the news to hubby quite yet. He's a wise man, and will probably say nothing about it anyhow, but it's the LOOK I sometimes get. The 'what did she buy now?' look.
> 
> ...


merry to you and family too sandra

i did look at all the saw's from the other post
and liked the craftex

might want to start putting some thing under the mattress
for hubby's golf cart
(that means an even bigger shed
for him to keep *his* toys in too


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Bandsaw anticipation*
> 
> After reading, reading, and more reading, I broke down and ordered a bandsaw from BusyBee (BAND SAW 14IN. DELUXE CRAFTEX CX SERIES CSA) . With it being so close to Christmas, I'm feeling a wee bit guilty having spent that much money on myself, and as a result I haven't broke the news to hubby quite yet. He's a wise man, and will probably say nothing about it anyhow, but it's the LOOK I sometimes get. The 'what did she buy now?' look.
> 
> ...


As usual, make sure some of the first projects are for them. Calms them down.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Bandsaw anticipation*
> 
> After reading, reading, and more reading, I broke down and ordered a bandsaw from BusyBee (BAND SAW 14IN. DELUXE CRAFTEX CX SERIES CSA) . With it being so close to Christmas, I'm feeling a wee bit guilty having spent that much money on myself, and as a result I haven't broke the news to hubby quite yet. He's a wise man, and will probably say nothing about it anyhow, but it's the LOOK I sometimes get. The 'what did she buy now?' look.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new toy, err tool purchase!

I too am the recent beneficiary of a "self gifting" moment. I acquired the Rikon 10-325 14" BS. So I know the excitement and giddiness you are experiencing. Enjoy it and the bandsaw too!!!

Happy Holidays and a very sawdusty New Year!!!

Now how do I get my BS under the tree???


----------



## pendledad (Sep 5, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Bandsaw anticipation*
> 
> After reading, reading, and more reading, I broke down and ordered a bandsaw from BusyBee (BAND SAW 14IN. DELUXE CRAFTEX CX SERIES CSA) . With it being so close to Christmas, I'm feeling a wee bit guilty having spent that much money on myself, and as a result I haven't broke the news to hubby quite yet. He's a wise man, and will probably say nothing about it anyhow, but it's the LOOK I sometimes get. The 'what did she buy now?' look.
> 
> ...


Here is how my wife and I justify these things.

I get a new tool, I'm happier in my hobby, which makes me a happier father and husband.

She gets new crafting products for the same reasons.

So now we're happy parents and husband/wife.

Enjoy the new tool and have fun making sawdust.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Bandsaw anticipation*
> 
> After reading, reading, and more reading, I broke down and ordered a bandsaw from BusyBee (BAND SAW 14IN. DELUXE CRAFTEX CX SERIES CSA) . With it being so close to Christmas, I'm feeling a wee bit guilty having spent that much money on myself, and as a result I haven't broke the news to hubby quite yet. He's a wise man, and will probably say nothing about it anyhow, but it's the LOOK I sometimes get. The 'what did she buy now?' look.
> 
> ...


@Sandra - You and I are two peas in the same financially irresponsible pod. Congrats on the new toy (err, tool)!

@Pendledad - Meh, I've tried that argument. Doesn't work with my wife. She has no hobbies. I'm supposed to spend my hobby time with her…I guess I'm her hobby. I have a theory that the word "hubby" is just a bastardized version of the word "hobby" for that very reason.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Bandsaw anticipation*
> 
> After reading, reading, and more reading, I broke down and ordered a bandsaw from BusyBee (BAND SAW 14IN. DELUXE CRAFTEX CX SERIES CSA) . With it being so close to Christmas, I'm feeling a wee bit guilty having spent that much money on myself, and as a result I haven't broke the news to hubby quite yet. He's a wise man, and will probably say nothing about it anyhow, but it's the LOOK I sometimes get. The 'what did she buy now?' look.
> 
> ...


Sandra - One thing I've learned in 37 years of marriage and I'm sure lots agree with me

It's much easier to ask forgiveness then it is to ask for a new band saw

or when it gets delivered and he's around - just jump up and down and scream "santa does exist, he's real…

or just put your husband name on the box and give it to him for Christmas…


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Bandsaw anticipation*
> 
> After reading, reading, and more reading, I broke down and ordered a bandsaw from BusyBee (BAND SAW 14IN. DELUXE CRAFTEX CX SERIES CSA) . With it being so close to Christmas, I'm feeling a wee bit guilty having spent that much money on myself, and as a result I haven't broke the news to hubby quite yet. He's a wise man, and will probably say nothing about it anyhow, but it's the LOOK I sometimes get. The 'what did she buy now?' look.
> 
> ...


enjoy your new saw.i'm a lucky man mywife lets me order/buy anything i want with no guilt or evil looks.if i wasn't such a tightwad i'd have more tools.sometimes i make her buy my tools because i'm to tight to.have a merry christmas and happy new year.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Bandsaw anticipation*
> 
> After reading, reading, and more reading, I broke down and ordered a bandsaw from BusyBee (BAND SAW 14IN. DELUXE CRAFTEX CX SERIES CSA) . With it being so close to Christmas, I'm feeling a wee bit guilty having spent that much money on myself, and as a result I haven't broke the news to hubby quite yet. He's a wise man, and will probably say nothing about it anyhow, but it's the LOOK I sometimes get. The 'what did she buy now?' look.
> 
> ...


Funny how in a good marriage, these things just sort of work out. If I announced tomorrow that I was going to take up Peruvian ribbon dancing, my husband would be supportive. I do enjoy griping about him occasionally though.

And Bernie - you are soooo right on that one. My husband will proclaim that we don't need a particular item, I'll buy it anyway and then he'll rave how great it is.

Doc - yes I do have to come up with a present for him…. still thinking. His as particular about his toys as I am. He also has a very expensive passion for mountain climbing which I don't say much about.

The best thing we ever did though was work our finances so we each get some money of our own every month and do with it what we wish.

Happy Friday


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Bandsaw anticipation*
> 
> After reading, reading, and more reading, I broke down and ordered a bandsaw from BusyBee (BAND SAW 14IN. DELUXE CRAFTEX CX SERIES CSA) . With it being so close to Christmas, I'm feeling a wee bit guilty having spent that much money on myself, and as a result I haven't broke the news to hubby quite yet. He's a wise man, and will probably say nothing about it anyhow, but it's the LOOK I sometimes get. The 'what did she buy now?' look.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your self inflicted Christmas present! Those are the best: you picked it out and know what you wanted. Enjoy your new toy and I know your hubby will be glad you bought it. I have to justify all my major shop purchases: "but honey, I sold $XXXX worth of chairs so I deserve it!" Works for me.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*2nd attempt at buying a bandsaw*

After my unfortunate experience with Busy Bee, I've been looking into my options for bandsaws.

I almost went with a 14" King Canada bandsaw because I could buy it here locally. The price was right, but the resaw capacity was paltry. The 17 inch model was out of my price range completely.

I finally decided on the Rikon 10-325 and then started shopping around.

I could buy the saw on Amazon.com and get free shipping but not to Canada. My neighbour has a PO box in Maine, and even with paying duties and taxes, I could get the saw home for about $1260.00 Cdn plus the cost of gas for the one hour drive each way.
The cons - If I've read correctly, the Rikon ships in one box only. I'd have to drive down to Maine with at least one other person, buy lunch etc etc. and wrestle the beast home.
-also, I prefer to shop within Canada as much as possible (despite the saw being made elsewhere of course)

When I the saw the bandsaw marked down to $799.00 on CanadianWoodworker.com I called to get a shipping quote. The total came to 1240 something with taxes and shipping. Pretty much what I could get it for through Amazon, but without the bother of driving to Maine.

So it's a done deal! I'm not going to get my hopes up quite yet, and having learned from my last experience, I will be taking a very good look at all the pieces before doing any assembly.

Fingers crossed


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *2nd attempt at buying a bandsaw*
> 
> After my unfortunate experience with Busy Bee, I've been looking into my options for bandsaws.
> 
> ...


I got the Rikon 10-325 a month and a half ago. I'm happy with it. Don't forget to get at least 2 new blades, (the stock blade is not great) one for resawing and one for curved cuts. You will also probably want to consider a mobile base, as moving it otherwise is an accident waiting to happen.

After all you've been through with BusyBee, I wish you luck on your new saw!!!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *2nd attempt at buying a bandsaw*
> 
> After my unfortunate experience with Busy Bee, I've been looking into my options for bandsaws.
> 
> ...


Hope it goes well for you. I hate waiting for things to arrive.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *2nd attempt at buying a bandsaw*
> 
> After my unfortunate experience with Busy Bee, I've been looking into my options for bandsaws.
> 
> ...


I purchase the Rikon 10-325 over a year ago. It is a good bandsaw but my fence is not very good. It is easy to make your own. I did add a mobile base but you have to be careful wheeling it around because it is top heavy.
The saw does come in one box but it is very heavy. You will need a helper to assemble. I had a missing part when mine arrived but Rikon customer service was very good about shipping me the missing part. Good luck.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *2nd attempt at buying a bandsaw*
> 
> After my unfortunate experience with Busy Bee, I've been looking into my options for bandsaws.
> 
> ...


Good luck! Canada is now being recognized as a market. Maybe you will have smoother sledding.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *2nd attempt at buying a bandsaw*
> 
> After my unfortunate experience with Busy Bee, I've been looking into my options for bandsaws.
> 
> ...


I hope this transaction goes better than the last one… Best of luck to you.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *2nd attempt at buying a bandsaw*
> 
> After my unfortunate experience with Busy Bee, I've been looking into my options for bandsaws.
> 
> ...


happy for you sandra

better have a coffee pot 
ready for that truck driver

while you look thru the tool

one thing i've learned with bandsaws
find a blade size
that can do what you want
changing blades and the guides for them
back and forth can lead to sloppy guide set-ups

you might find that a 3/8" blade can do both re-saw 
and some curved work
so all you need to do when it is time
is change the blade
without the guide re-settup

only your hair dresser 
will know for sure


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *2nd attempt at buying a bandsaw*
> 
> After my unfortunate experience with Busy Bee, I've been looking into my options for bandsaws.
> 
> ...


best of luck to you 

Dennis


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *2nd attempt at buying a bandsaw*
> 
> After my unfortunate experience with Busy Bee, I've been looking into my options for bandsaws.
> 
> ...


i wish you good fortune on this purchase.to bad you had the bad experience the last time.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *2nd attempt at buying a bandsaw*
> 
> After my unfortunate experience with Busy Bee, I've been looking into my options for bandsaws.
> 
> ...


Thanks gents. Good point about the driver, I just signed for the saw the last time. Not this time. I'll be opening the box before the truck leaves my driveway.

Off to the LeeValley website to look for blades…... oooh


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *2nd attempt at buying a bandsaw*
> 
> After my unfortunate experience with Busy Bee, I've been looking into my options for bandsaws.
> 
> ...


There's a little trap waiting for you when you put the base of this saw together. It probably doesn't affect function, but it may be one of those things that bugs you if it's wrong. See my post with the pictures in this blog:

http://lumberjocks.com/Hoakie/blog/13363

And if you plan to hook it up to dust collection, you'll have to knock out the plate in the lower wheel housing that covers the dust port (duh?!). Just give the welds a couple of whacks with a cold chisel and it'll come right out.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *2nd attempt at buying a bandsaw*
> 
> After my unfortunate experience with Busy Bee, I've been looking into my options for bandsaws.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much JJ - I just read your blog and drooled over the pictures. Knowing about the washers and the issue with possibly having the stand backwards will save me some head-scratching. I had read about the dust port. Odd, to be sure.

I feel like standing at the end of the driveway watching for the truck…...
Hopefully it will be here sometime next week.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *2nd attempt at buying a bandsaw*
> 
> After my unfortunate experience with Busy Bee, I've been looking into my options for bandsaws.
> 
> ...


if you use your ladder
like in your avatar pic

you might cut a day off the delivery time
as you will be able to see the truck sooner


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *2nd attempt at buying a bandsaw*
> 
> After my unfortunate experience with Busy Bee, I've been looking into my options for bandsaws.
> 
> ...


good luck with the purchase. FWIW, I have not had good luck with King Canada tools. I find them pretty much junk actually.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *2nd attempt at buying a bandsaw*
> 
> After my unfortunate experience with Busy Bee, I've been looking into my options for bandsaws.
> 
> ...


Good to know Jim,

I'm hoping I'll be happy with the Rikon. Considering it's my first bandsaw ever, it should be the best one I've owned!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*My shiny new Rikon 10-325*

Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!

After a unpleasant experience buying and returning a Craftex, I was leery about my new Rikon.
It arrived two days ago and I've been putting it together a bit at a time. This evening I finally finished it.

From reading LJ's comments about this saw, I expected the instructions to be crappy and I wasn't disappointed. The black and white pictures are not clear, with arrows pointing to who knows what. I got frustrated a few times and just walked away. I know that Ikea is a bad word on this site, but those folks know how to write instructions!

I ran into an issue with my shopfox mobile stand. To be able to open the door on the base of the saw, the saw needed to be higher, or the wheel configuration on the shopfox changed. I didn't want to raise the saw any higher than it was and the wheel configuration was what I wanted. So after some humming, hawing and muttering, I decided on this:










I decided to put a bag of concrete in the base, reattach the door and not use the base for storage at all. This way the saw is as low as possible and the concrete lowers the centre of gravity somewhat.

Once I had the saw together, I started adjusting the table, fence etc. Keeping in mind that I only used a bandsaw perhaps twice before in grade school (we were the first class of girls allowed to take some shop classes) I didn't find it that bad.

I tried my first cut with the 5/8 blade that came with the saw and ended up with a rippled cut. I lowered the tension, readjusted the upper roller guides and voila!










I grabbed a block I had glued up in a quilt pattern awhile ago and took some 3/4" slices off it.
Then I took down a piece of walnut (I think) and resawed it to 5/8" for a trial box. You can see the results, nothing is glued together yet.










The dust collection port doesn't have the grill over it as some of you had shown, but there is a piece of metal half blocking it. The sawdust doesn't seem to be even going in that direction anyway. I'll worry about that tomorrow.
And the ever maligned lamp is in fact completely useless.

The fence was easy enough to adjust and square up, but it does remind me of the fence on my Bosch table saw - once it's set it's fine, but it doesn't slide smoothly into place.

For the price I paid, I'm happy with my purchase already. (and for the record, it's prettier than the craftex)

So thanks to all of you who posted about this saw and those who answered my questions along the way.

It's Friday, I've used my new bandsaw - time to raise a glass and toast the newest addition to my shop.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Congrats and good luck with the saw.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


okay so now I'm wanting a new band saw… looks nice, let us know how you feel about it in a couple weeks after giving it a real go.. I have been looking at the Rikons for a while myself, just have not pulled the trigger yet.. so will wait for your critique… congrats congrats…Papa


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Cheers to the new addition from Fort Mac!

Mike


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad for you. Enjoy! Obviously, I'm envious, as I'm using a 1975 Craftsman 12 in 1/2 hp 1/2" Olsen blade for re-sawing 5" or less.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Congrats on defeating the perverse instructions! Looks like you got it put together just right from your sawing results. You will have a lot of fun with this and it is really rewarding to make some boards from firewood. Have fun and WORK SAFELY!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


MOM'S ON THE MOVE !!!!

look's like those lessons years ago paid off
here you are with some wood re-sawn already

CONGRATULATIONS

work those kinks out one at a time
(most tools have them)

wax on 
wax on 
wax on

your tea time is coming up


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


HEY NOW YOU CAN ADVISE SOMEONE ELSE!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Thanks folks - and Papa, I'll update in a few weeks.

Doc - that might be dangerous…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Enjoy your glass of cheer!
You went through so much, to get to this point, a little celebration would be WRONG….
A *HUGE CELEBRATION* is the only right thing to do!!!

Looking forward to seeing the projects emanating from your new shop addiction, err addition!!!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Glad that you have it all working, now you can get to know 
the machine, they all have their own quirks that you get used to
Love the bag of cement for ballast. I had a bag of cement in the
front of my old VW beetle for years. That was 40 odd yrs ago.

Jamie


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Wouldn't you like to meet the management person who approves some of these instructions????
Don't get me started…..............


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


congrats on the new machine,glad this one turned out better than your last bandsaw.
enjoy.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Good idea on the bag of cement in the bottom. I had a couple of close calls when moving my bandsaw. It is definitiely top heavy. Enjoy your new BS. It will cut even better with a good quality blade.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Good for you. Now you can put that sour experience behind you and concentrate on getting to know this saw. Then we wanna see what comes out of it! (insert applauding smiley face here)


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Congrats! Glad it was worth the wait after the frustration of your Craftex. You may want to get a new bandsaw blade though; if it's like most that come with bandsaws it will be crap. A good BS blade will take very little effort for you to push wood through…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


I know you already purchased new blades. Smart move.

I have a couple of new blades, yet to be installed though, as I'm using the [email protected] stock blade for some cuts in shop fixtures. I fiqure IF things do go FUBAR, then I won't break/ruin a good blade. Plus, I'm less concerned with cut quality on the shop fixtures, so why not get some use out of the stock blade. I will end up keeping the stock blade for cuts in "suspicious" reclaimed wood, that may be to risky to use a good blade on.

Again, enjoy your new saw, put 'er through it's paces, while the sale & warranty are "fresh"!!!


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Here's a minor mod I had to make to mine. This drove me nuts. You may not need it, but here it is, for your consideration.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


JJohnston,
I'm a gonna steal, err copy that highly technologically advanced machine upgrade!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Two new blades just arrived. I read as much as I could, but still took a stab when deciding -
I have a magnate bi-metal blade 1/2" wide 3 hook tooth and
a cheaper carbon steel 1/4" 6 hook tooth blade

Time will tell. Have a good one!

Sandra


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Sandra I use a 1/2" 3tpi for everything, 
well I have a couple of others if I need a tight curve.

Jamie


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Enjoy!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jamie and Jim

Jamie - I splurged on the 1/2 inch hoping it would serve most of my purposes. Glad to hear I may have made a wise choice.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Sandra they are also easy to sharpen, plenty space
for the angle grinder.
Jamie


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Great saw, I just got my second, 10-325. Was sorry to hear about your first saw, buying junk is a real bummer, and sorry customer service is even worse. I moved the light around to the front on both of my saws and installed it about 6" above switch, I also added a second 2 1/2" dust port under table. I have had my first saw about 3 or 4 years, with no problems, and have resawed several thousand feet of hardwood. I put Carter micro-guideson one saw and 1/2" resaw blade. On other saw I installed the Carter scroll blade guide and a narrow 3/16" blade. They both are great. Happy sawing, and congrats on new tool, Bob


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My shiny new Rikon 10-325*
> 
> Well shut the front door! My Rikon 10-325 is put together and making sawdust!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob,

I changed the stock blade to a 1/2" today. First time changing blade. Got into a bit of trouble with the belt, but sorted it all out. I've been very happy so far, other than the light. I may look at the carter guides as well at some point.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*

So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:










It's a nice size for my work area, and will definitely be a skill builder. I can make the bench with or without the drawers, but I'd like to give them a try as well. The frame is mortise and tenon and the drawers are made with box joints, neither of which I've ever tried.

Yesterday I fired up the jointer and planer and dressed the lumber for the frame. I had bought some rough birch and maple last summer and after doing some 'ciphering' I managed to get all the parts for the frame out of birch. I don't have much maple, so will have to get some more when it comes time to build the top.

I measured and marked off the mortises and really should have stopped there. Of course I was dying to break out my newly sharpened chisels for just a few minutes… We all know how that goes.

So here it is folks, my very first mortise. Only fifteen more to go. At the speed I did the first one, I should be done in about 5 years!



















I suspect my body is going to be rather upset with my eagerness tomorrow. Have a great night.

Sandra


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


Good job! I might suggest some scrap wood joinery practice. My 3 P's martra. "Patirnce (sp?) Persistance, Practice" I tend to screw things up with impulsive decisions. LOL!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


Good point doc. My next step is to do a tenon on a piece of scrap wood on the bandsaw. Once I get it right, I can use it on the mortises as I do them to check for fit.

My persistence has never been lacking. Practice is only at so-so. Patience is a work in progress!


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


Might I suggest a wider chisel for those big mortises? The smaller ones are good for getting the corners nice and sharp, but the wider ones will make cleaning the shoulders much easier.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


Good suggestion grf - I did use a wider chisel, but had the smaller one out to clean out the corners. I'm still trying to get the hang of the larger ones, but that little one was the bees knees.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


Looking at the two holes in the bottom of the mortise and the outline of a circle, I can see that you were smart
and cleared the bulk of the wood out with a drill bit. If you use your drill press and some smaller bits in the 
corners and the center area, you can remove a lot more wood with the drill and save some exertion. I am not
lazy, at my age I am learning to maximize my muscle effort, or as Pogo said "I is the laziest person in the 
world, people will just not give a chance to prove it." Thank you for sharing, and keep having fun in your 
happy place.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


Thanks Gus,
I did use a forstner bit in the centre, but I could use a bigger one the next time. Hadn't thought of using a small one in the corners. I definitely had fun!


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


If you do use smaller ones in the corners, be sure to drill those first. If you try to do it after you've drilled the bigger ones, the bit will walk on you and just end up in the bigger hole. Just something I've learned after mangling a mortise.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


I'm glad you decided to build "YOUR" workbench. I'm looking forward to following your ordeal, err journey!!!

I know from your signature that you don't want a pink hammer, but what about….










I'm sorry! I saw this display and couldn't help but think of your signature line!!!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


You're doing great! As far as your body being upset tomorrow, that just means that your getting older. Everything hurts after a while. :-(


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


Thanks grf - I'll keep that in mind and give it a go.
Monte - I thought I wasn't getting old, just becoming seasoned.

and Randy - that started my day off with a good laugh.

Thanks gents.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


Looks like your bench is comin along nicely. Like above said, patience, etc. Keep on keepin on


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


Hi Sandra. Good work on your mortise. Here is a link to a blog which might help you speed up quite a bit. My not particularly good demonstration of an English master woodworker's technique. The demo mortise is a little rough, but I forgot to clamp down the workpiece!

http://lumberjocks.com/stefang/blog/11534


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


Good choice on the bench - looks sturdy, simple and functional. Nice job on your 1st mortise, I wish I had done as well on my 1st. Just in case you don't know the fine details of cutting your tenon, cut it a bit fat and shave it down to a good fit. Also, cut it a little short so it doesn't bottom out. I'm probably waisting my time telling you these things; judging from your mortise cut, looks like you've done some homework.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


it took me 4 tries of a 1/2 mortise to get the hang of it. i plan to do 16 of them in my workbench.
i purposely bought a board of poplar to do trial runs on (as suggested here on LJ's to learn mortise techniques). glad i did because my first couple mortises looked like a bomb crater. i did buy the Rogowski joinery book, 4 dewault chisels (made in england, not china) at HD, and a Lee valley mortise gauge. and lots of you tube videos were watched  it was a slow progress, but at same time fun!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


Good choice to build your bench (and a nice design). You will learn a lot as well as having a lot of fun. And you will always be proud that you made it all by yourself! Enjoy and work safe. And don't paint the legs green! (pink maybe)


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


Mike - I took a look at your demo, and it helped. I had also watched some video.
Bernie - I did some homework, but your certainly not wasting your time. I learn more here reading posts than any other 'homework' I've done.

Holbs - I have 16 to do also for my workbench. Here's number 2:

























Thankfully the second one didn't take quite as much time.
I cut the tenons on my still shiny Rikon 10-325.

Having lots of fun!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


Nice mortises Sandra!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


I told you building yer own bench would be fun!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When the moon hits your eye..... it's a mortise (now with tenons)*
> 
> So I've decided to build my workbench and have settled on this for a design from Fine Woodworking:
> 
> ...


Great job! Looks like you may just know what you're doing.
My plan is to "fake it, 'till I make it"!!!

Looking forward to seeing more progress posts.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*My three Stanleys*

For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.

A few weeks ago, I purchased a lovely 'tricked out' Stanley #4 from Don W. as well as a Sweetheart #3 from an anonymous LJ. Both planes were auctioned off by LukieB for charity.

While I was waiting for the planes to make it across the border, I picked up a Bailey Stanley #4 that looked like this:










I wanted to take one apart and understand how it works before possibly ruining all the work that was already put into the planes I purchased. I also started reading Hand Tool Essentials by Pop WW. I can't recall who suggested that book, but it was good advice.

After some CLR, steel wool, elbow grease and rustoleum, the Bailey looked like this:










Flattening the sole was an onerous task to say the least, considering all I had to work with were two 6" diamond stones. (Should have bought the larger ones, should have bought the larger ones, should have bought the larger ones) I had the same issue with the blade, but got it done.










There's still a dark strip through the centre, which I presume is a low spot, but it's a shiny low spot if that's what it is. After hours I decided that for now it would do. Flattening the sides was far easier.

Getting it ready for use was interesting, but not so bad. Here are my first results from a rough piece of birch:









The main issue is now my worktable. The durabench was skittering across the concrete floor making it very difficult to use the plane. I certainly didn't get nice curls, but it's a start.

And THEN yesterday, both planes arrived. 
The Stanley #4 from Don W was ready to use out of the box and looked like this:









Again the workbench proved to be a problem.

The lovely #3 sweetheart from the anonymous LJ was probably also ready to go out of the box, but I promptly took it apart to see how the y yoke works. It's back together and did well considering the user and the workbench.

So here are my three Stanleys. The one on the far right is the #4 I cleaned up, the centre one is the #4 that Don W tricked out, and the one to the left is the lovely sweetheart #3










For the record, the shipping for each of the planes was over 35$US, so these guys ended up paying cash to auction their planes off for charity.

Now, it's back to working on my workbench so that I have a sturdy base for using my new tools.

Thanks for looking,
Sandra


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


I have yet to attempt hand tools. Afraid of seeing too much blood. Good luck with your adventure.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Hand Plane Addicts Anonymous, Sandra. Kudos to you for wanting to learn how the tool works before using it and nice job on the cleanup.

A couple tips for you. I find the best way to flatten is sandpaper on a flat reference surface. I use a granite cut-off, but others use MDF, the top of a table saw or jointer bed. Start at 80 or 100 grit and work up. I usually stop at 220, but have gone to 400 on a couple. A full sheet of sandpaper or a 2-1/2 in wide roll (what I use) will give you a lot more area to work with and the flattening process goes quicker. Some people use spray adhesive to hold the sandpaper in place. If you use a Sharpie to draw diagonal lines on the sole about an inch apart, you will see where the low spots are after a little work on the sandpaper.

Second tip-practice your sharpening! A smoother needs to be shaving sharp and touched up frequently for the best results. A sharp blade and very light cuts will give the best results. Other planes for rough work, like a jack, will have slightly different techniques.

Good luck!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


I think you did a GREAT job on the one you did. But you DO realize now (dont you) that this is an addiction that will not be quenched easily (nor cheaply).. Good luck with that


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


Looking good Sandra.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


Watch your step….
It is a slippery slope!!! At least, so I am told.

Your bench will come in very handy at a most opportune time.

I have done one plane rehab & have several more to go. I think it is time that I also build a "proper" bench. "Proper" being a very loosely defined word!!!

Have fun with your new toys!!! YES, TOY is correct word, when used amongst yourself….
TOOL is used in the presence of others!!!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


Great planes Sandra, you will get to love the trip to the oil ston

Those are great folk though they give regardless

Jamie


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


Oh my, you have taken "One Step Beyond"... And you will never be the same again.
Re-read JayT's post … good advise. I use a piece of granite tile that had a corner knocked off and HD gave it to me for a buck. Works great.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


Nice job on restoring the planes. There are many good tips and advise to help make plane restoration easier. Just like anything else; the more you do something the better you get. Using a plane that you restored is pure pleasure.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


oh no another one to beat on the bay ….. LOL

congrat´s with the new toy´s 
I hope you realises that there is no way back from the slippery lane on the handtool highway 

enjoy …. enjoy while you change lifestile …. remember it ain´t a workout but you don´t have to pay
for being in the gym anymore …. )))))

take care
Dennis


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


Good fun. Ditto about the sandpaper on a flat surface. Love this stuff
I think I told you about the book. The more you learn about your hand tools and their setups, the more effective you will be with them.
Also just finished, "Hand Tools: Their Ways and Workings" By Aldren Watson. Another very good hand tool 101 book. At steal at $16 on amazon. Have fun.

btw, I'm sure you saw free shipping at Lee Valley announced today. Right in time for my Bday. Those rascals.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


Great to see, Congrats Sandra!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


Sweet, Does your husband know you're messing around with Stanley???


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


Hey Marty, it aint just Stanley she's messin' with. She's messing with THREE of them! 
There's Stanley, and his other brother Stanley, and their evil twin cousin BAILEY too. It's a *"Group Grope"* LOL


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


Good chuckle gents, thanks for all the comments.

JayT - I read your post and thought "duh". I had read about using adhesive and sandpaper and I remember thinking 'what a great idea!' Why I didn't think of it for the planer, I don't know. Next time for sure. I have a thick piece of glass shelving with rounded edges that would be ideal.

Dan - thanks for the book recommendation. The best part of the book was the diagram naming the parts of the plane! It was very helpful in taking them apart and putting them back together and understanding how they work.
I've never been very mechanical, but I'm learning bit by bit. And NO, I WILL NOT GO ON LEE VALLEY TONIGHT AND BUY SOMETHING…. (repeat to self numerous times)

I'm thinking that a nice little block plane may be in order….. After the workbench. A


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


Thinking we hadn't heard from you in awhile. appears you are moving farthur into your journey!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it's all been said already, but welcome to the addicting world of cool hand tools….you've got some cool toys to play with there…...enjoy….


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *My three Stanleys*
> 
> For better or worse, I've dipped my foot in the handtool pool.
> 
> ...


Sandra, Run by my shop and grab ya one of those block planes in the rack. Don't forget to feed the dogs while you're there…..


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*$15 Falcon Pope plane has landed*

For $15.00 last week, I bought a Falcon Pope #5 after getting some good advice from LJs

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/47849

I chose the Falcon Pope partly because I didn't have a #5, but also that it seemed sturdy, had all the parts, and it said made in Australia. So why not.









Once I took it apart however, I stopped feelin' the love.










Nevertheless, I pitched into a CLR bath and let it sit for a day. When I took it out, the lever cap was peeling, the color looked terrible. I was tempted to chuck the thing. I let it sit another day and then decided that I would just get it up to working order, but that I wouldn't spend a ton of time on it. Of course once I got started, I enjoyed it and decided that maybe I should strip the brown paint off the tote and handle, then might as well paint the base.

Once I had the tote and handle sanded down, I used some dark walnut stain I had on hand and then a coat of wipe-on poly.

The iron had a curved edge to it, so I sharpened it by hand on my diamond stones. It seemed okay, but then I had either a lightbulb moment or a bad idea. I had a 220 disk on my ROS so I decided to finish off the iron with that.
Lo and behold, I got it very sharp.










This morning, I put it back together and didn't have high expectations. I'm still learning about planes, but this one seems to be a lesser quality one at least when it comes to appearances.

It was very easy to adjust the depth of the iron, and here were my first results on a piece of birch:

















Questions that arose in the process:

When I was sanding the paint off the tote, the sawdust once I got underneath was a reddish rust colour. I'm not sure what kind of wood that would be, but it wasn't very dense or heavy.

Lead paint - If this is an older plane, should I have been concerned that the paint I sanded off might contain lead?

All in all, I now have a very serviceable, albeit slightly ugly #5. 
That's it for planes for now. Back to my workbench build so I have a sturdy surface for using the planes.

Make sawdust, my friends.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *$15 Falcon Pope plane has landed*
> 
> For $15.00 last week, I bought a Falcon Pope #5 after getting some good advice from LJs
> 
> ...


great post…just wait until you catch the sharpening sickness


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *$15 Falcon Pope plane has landed*
> 
> For $15.00 last week, I bought a Falcon Pope #5 after getting some good advice from LJs
> 
> ...


Sandra,

Lots of great blogs on sharpening and tool reconditioning on LJ's

I like the feel of a book. This is one I have.

FYI

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Guide-Sharpening-Leonard-Lee/dp/1561581259/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1364056463&sr=1-1&keywords=sharpening


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *$15 Falcon Pope plane has landed*
> 
> For $15.00 last week, I bought a Falcon Pope #5 after getting some good advice from LJs
> 
> ...


The addiction is starting to take hold!!!

The just gotta have because….
I'll only clear the dirt, but while it's apart, I may as well…..
I wonder if there is a better one out there….

Yeah, you'll be getting, cleaning & restoring more planes!!! You have a bench to put to use!!!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *$15 Falcon Pope plane has landed*
> 
> For $15.00 last week, I bought a Falcon Pope #5 after getting some good advice from LJs
> 
> ...


That plane reminds me of the Millers Falls planes because of the lever cap. Good job on cleaning it up and putting it to use.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *$15 Falcon Pope plane has landed*
> 
> For $15.00 last week, I bought a Falcon Pope #5 after getting some good advice from LJs
> 
> ...


Nice job Sandra…..It's always good to see that old iron come back to life. Looks like a keeper…...enjoy the ride, what's next?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *$15 Falcon Pope plane has landed*
> 
> For $15.00 last week, I bought a Falcon Pope #5 after getting some good advice from LJs
> 
> ...


I suspect once you get that blade wicked sharp it will work

very well. Good job Sandra!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *$15 Falcon Pope plane has landed*
> 
> For $15.00 last week, I bought a Falcon Pope #5 after getting some good advice from LJs
> 
> ...


Sandra I also like a challenge and I think for $15 you that and a great
user. Worst thing is you get a better blade.
Jamie


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *$15 Falcon Pope plane has landed*
> 
> For $15.00 last week, I bought a Falcon Pope #5 after getting some good advice from LJs
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

Doc - I have that exact book, I believe on your recommendation too. It is very helpful. I'm a book also and have Popular Woodworking's Hand Tool Essentials also.

Jeff - as to what next - has to be my workbench. It's a chore trying to even test the planes because I don't have a surface solid enough. Although if I happen upon a nice little block plane somewhere…


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *$15 Falcon Pope plane has landed*
> 
> For $15.00 last week, I bought a Falcon Pope #5 after getting some good advice from LJs
> 
> ...


Like I said in your other post…

*"And so it begins…"*

BWAAA HA HA HA HA HAAAAA


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *$15 Falcon Pope plane has landed*
> 
> For $15.00 last week, I bought a Falcon Pope #5 after getting some good advice from LJs
> 
> ...


All in all, I now have a very serviceable, albeit slightly ugly #5. 
Is this not what counts , it's not what the tool looks like but rather what the finished product looks like that you made with the tool.
I think you made a very good buy for $15 .


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *$15 Falcon Pope plane has landed*
> 
> For $15.00 last week, I bought a Falcon Pope #5 after getting some good advice from LJs
> 
> ...


Congrats on the great find, if you want you can repaint


----------



## ausworkshop (Apr 5, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *$15 Falcon Pope plane has landed*
> 
> For $15.00 last week, I bought a Falcon Pope #5 after getting some good advice from LJs
> 
> ...


Awesome! I just found this site after doing my monthly search for anything I can find on Falcons. I've been here before but usually spend my time on the www.woodworkforums.com so I decided to join just so I could comment. I'm so glad you decided to purchase the Falcon, you've got a bargain price, I have a number 4, my grandfather's originally, just finished doing it up. I also have a number 5 I think I paid about $50 for on ebay and I have a number 7 on its way from New Zealand. These are so under rated in my opinion, they might look a bit cheap but many of them are heavier than the Stanley equivalent and have quality castings using Stanley old patterns. There wasn't much metal around after the war, Stanley started going stingy with their castings and Australia started making their own due to the demand and housing boom (Stanley ended up buying all these companies back but they were great while they lasted)

I'm addicted to them now and I am so sad that I just missed out on a F51/2 at my local flee market, he said he had just sold it for $60. Shhh, don't tell too many people how good they are or the price will go up even more.

Here's a few pics of mine after restoring the handles, broken tote, new Rob Cosmon Blade (from Jim Davey Australia)





































By the way, it doesn't look like yours has the original blade, the original will have Falcon stamped in the top, the original blades are pretty good I just upgraded mine to see if I could get it even better but to tell you the truth the old one was fine. Once you get a better sharpening system than a random orbit you will get even better results. the handles are normally shellac with a rosewood stain. I scraped and sanded all that thick muck off and re stained with a Jarrah stain. I've heard some of the original Falcons had Jarrah handles but I think mine were probably just Victorian Ash (our local hardwood here in Aus)

Not sure if this link will work but here is my facebook page with some photos. More will be on here soon as I restore the F7. The F5 is already restored but I don't have any pics yet. I use mine almost everyday and have slowly moved my work back to hand tools a lot more because of how good these planes are.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200940922671219&set=pcb.10200940931511440&type=1&theater


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *$15 Falcon Pope plane has landed*
> 
> For $15.00 last week, I bought a Falcon Pope #5 after getting some good advice from LJs
> 
> ...


Amazing restorations! It's good to know about the blade not being original and I'll check out the facebook pictures.
I'll also keep my eyes open for more…

Thanks


----------



## Burrago (Oct 29, 2017)

Momcanfixit said:


> *$15 Falcon Pope plane has landed*
> 
> For $15.00 last week, I bought a Falcon Pope #5 after getting some good advice from LJs
> 
> ...


Sandra,
Are you still collecting Pope/Falcon planes? I have been collecting/restoring them for about 16 years now. I'm in Australia.


----------

